# Roller attachments for Airless Sprayers



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I've searched back to a few threads on Power Rollers. I'm not refering to the Wagner power rollers, but an honest-to-goodness power roller made to attach to an airless sprayer. One is available for my Spray-Tech for a reasonable price. Only draw back is the roller covers are expensive and reusing them is a must. Plus they can't be purchased just anywhere.

I read somewhere that going to a roller attachment will cut rolling time in half compared to using a standard roller and tray.

Any comments on the above?

steve


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Steve
Are you from kleinfeltersville?

Im just starting a painting biz and learning new stuff

Never used a power roller(yet) but im sure i'll get one someday soon
Im sure it will cut down time and covers are $10 a peice so dont know how you oper but that is costly unless you can use em a few times
(I just got myself a graco xr5 to practice with)

Like everyone else already said, but I do save time by doing it-- use 5 gal and a screen 

I guess if you aready have the sprayer pumping paint then the change to the roller for hallways or something might save time just remember bout the time to clean the cover--dont know but could take longer than tossing a .50 disposable for ya.

check this outhttp://www.paintsprayersplus.com/category/008_paint_sprayer_accessories/
Robert


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

They ROCK!! But... unless you are doing something like 3900 or more square, its sorta a waste. I can roll and keep ahead of two cutters almost as fast as I could spray, and clean out the machine.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

GoodPainter said:


> Hey Steve
> Are you from kleinfeltersville?


Maybe. Maybe not. I see you are from Akron... as in the twon outside of Ephrata??

steve


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah Akron/Ephrata

Just seeing if we are neighborshttp://store.spraymallstore.com/acallmo.html
This is another link for cheap parts and add-ons this one has free shipping on most stuff.


Robert

I've been to the tavern couple times


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

The K-ville Hotel?? I live about 2/10's of a mile from that place but never was there. I've heard the place has improved its quality of food over the years, though.

steve


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

The black diamond steak is the best, took my girl there for her birthday last year in Dec maybe this year too. Have to go there soon


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Back on topic: Thanks for the link... checked it out... are you referring to the titan rolling kit?? Does that system spray the paint directly onto the roller?? It looks like theres a nozzle above the roller, can't enlarge the photo.

Here's one I was looking at:
http://www.gleempaint.com/trtelrolat.html

It's a Wagner, but for $99 I could see if the method would work for me. No matter which roller I buy, I still have to wrestle with the hose and clean the pump.

BTW- that Titan Side-stripper looked interesting...

steve


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Disregard the above... looked it up on Titan's site. That kit comes with both an inner pressure-fed roller (uses the special perf'ed covers) as well as an externally applied roller for heavier material (uses standard 9" roller covers).

I can see the advantages of both. Something to look into.

steve


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah that link I gave was prob wrong one here is another for you since 
i think you have a titan sprayerhttp://www.paintsprayersplus.com/product/GP244-512
That is another good site 
Only has 20 inch extention tho but $80 is not too bad to tryout

Ebay is great place also and I did see some power rollers

What sprayer do you have?

Robert


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

GoodPainter said:


> What sprayer do you have?
> Robert


Titan!!?? 

No, no, no... I have the SprayTech 2155 I think it is. Would have liked the Titan, and that might be my next rig, but when I was in the market I looked at one of the commercial Gracos, one of the smaller Titans and settled on the SprayTech since the parts were more readily available. Used it several times since I first bought it. Very nice entry-level rig.

steve


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> Titan!!??
> 
> No, no, no... I have the SprayTech 2155 I think it is.


Oh ok thats right then the link for the P roller You gave is prob the best bet***

***just read that one again and you dont need to use your gun!!!
had its own trigger--thats nice!!!
plus covers are only $4.50 not bad at all

Just turn your sprayer down to power roll

I think my next toy will be a TR-10 have to add it to the list after Power Washer, Work Van, Biggie Spray Rig and more

Robert


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

GoodPainter said:


> I think my next toy will be a TR-10 have to add it to the list after Power Washer, Work Van, Biggie Spray Rig and more
> 
> Robert



You have a list like that, too?? I have a written list here that keeps getting longer as the months wear on... Looking a power washer myself. Would like to stick with an electric so I don't have to bother with another gas engine to maintain. But I know I'd be really restricted on power.

steve


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah my list grows daily and I want to so bad get the cheap $90 karcher elec. at wal*mart but I know it will just be a waste authough it will get me thru till spring

What I really want is the one at Lowes on sale for $449 Troy-bilt 3000psi 2.8 gpm gas powerd by Briggs n Stratton on sale till Oct 5 So I have to make a Quik decision soon

My father had a Troy-Bilt tiller for 20 years and then sold it to my friends Mother who still uses it like 35 years living__I dont think they still make em like they used to though

Robert


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Ever check out Northern Tools?? They are a mail order outfit that has a lot of stuff like pressure washers and the like.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_32

steve


----------

